# Fat = Not sleeping enough?(Fat in the news)



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 17, 2005)

Scientists are now saying that if you don't get enough sleep (at least eight hours) you are more tempted by food. Therefore, North America is so fat because we are not getting enough sleep.

Am I going crazy or does that mean they are asking us to do less during the day?


----------



## Carrie (Oct 17, 2005)

No, you're right. And more sleep = more sedentary time, and less time for exercise. 

I think scientists studying weight issues are just making stuff up now.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 17, 2005)

GIGGLES , Finally something medical to blame my fat ass on.. I CAN'T sleep there fore I am just to fat.. BEAUTIFUL...


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2005)

Carrie said:


> No, you're right. And more sleep = more sedentary time, and less time for exercise.
> 
> I think scientists studying weight issues are just making stuff up now.




I don't know--I don't know the science behind it so I can't speak to that, but I do know that endlessly not getting enough sleep screws with our minds and bodies in more ways than we can count. I'm not saying there isn't an agenda behind some of the findings, but I also am not surprised to hear that not sleeping has strong effects. The US works more than any other industrialized country, I've read, so yes, perhaps we do sleep less. In fact, I could use a nap _right now!_

Jes


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 17, 2005)

hmmmmm... I get PLENTY of sleep, so I guess I'll have to blame my posterior on something else  And I am so tired of scientific damn studies...they all contradict each other!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 17, 2005)

ConnieLynn said:


> hmmmmm... I get PLENTY of sleep, so I guess I'll have to blame my posterior on something else  And I am so tired of scientific damn studies...they all contradict each other!




I don't remember who said it, but here's a quote I like: "Figures don't lie, but Liars always figure."  No matter what studies are done, the conclusion usually seems pre-determined, and then the statistics are manipulated to say whatever the scientists want them to say. It's like noting that the diet industry sponsors or pays for most weight-related studies.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 17, 2005)

Jes said:


> I don't know--I don't know the science behind it so I can't speak to that, but I do know that endlessly not getting enough sleep screws with our minds and bodies in more ways than we can count. I'm not saying there isn't an agenda behind some of the findings, but I also am not surprised to hear that not sleeping has strong effects. The US works more than any other industrialized country, I've read, so yes, perhaps we do sleep less. In fact, I could use a nap _right now!_
> 
> Jes



I see your point, but then how does one explain the relative lack of overweight in countries like Japan, whose industriousness is almost legendary? I'd have to assume they get as little sleep as we do, as a country.


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I see your point, but then how does one explain the relative lack of overweight in countries like Japan, whose industriousness is almost legendary? I'd have to assume they get as little sleep as we do, as a country.



yes, but then they (the japanese) have other things going on which we don't. so little dairy. such a homogenous population. smaller serving sizes. someone's point about studies contradicting one another is well taken, i've found that to be true, too. but i'd guess that chronic lack of sleep screws with hormones, or something, right? if i had to guess, I mean? 


years ago, there was a tv movie about a gold watch that could stop time. and, of course, the guy who figured it out used it for all sorts of hijinks. I'd use it that way, too, if I had one, but some days, I'd just use it for another few hours of sleep. Mmm. Sleep.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 17, 2005)

Jes said:


> yes, but then they (the japanese) have other things going on which we don't. so little dairy. such a homogenous population. smaller serving sizes. someone's point about studies contradicting one another is well taken, i've found that to be true, too. but i'd guess that chronic lack of sleep screws with hormones, or something, right? if i had to guess, I mean?



I know. I just get cranky with all of these conflicting weight-related studies.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 17, 2005)

When I am seriously sleep-deprived I tend to be noticably hungrier. But I would expect this varies amongst people like everything else does.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 17, 2005)

I just love all the studies people do to blame all of America's conceivable medical problems on obesity. It makes you really wonder sometimes.


----------



## Carol W. (Oct 17, 2005)

Well, folks, it certainly isn't true for me. I'm retired now, so I can sleep all I please, and I please a lot! I love to sleep in (and stay up really late) and I sleep like a log. Plus I weigh 430+. I agree with whoever said they're just making stuff up. That, or they're just insane. Either theory works for me....


----------



## Jes (Oct 17, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I know. I just get cranky with all of these conflicting weight-related studies.



all i know is that when i'm sleep deprived, i get really mad at scientists. Grrr!


----------



## bassplayer5 (Oct 17, 2005)

studies make me laugh so much, I recently read a well thought out one

Eating apples is good for you


wow, what a great study, in an unrelated study, it shows water makes you wet.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 17, 2005)

I guess we got a idea for a brand new TV show. 

"Scientists say the stupidest thing!"


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 18, 2005)

Scientists find another way to keep that grant money rolling in.


----------



## Aliena (Oct 18, 2005)

I wouldn't underestimate the power of sleep, but then again, my big ass came a long time before I had sleep problems!!  

I can't help but feel this study proves that scientist have too much time and money on their hands. It's an abuse of the scientific nature, in my humble opinion.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 18, 2005)

Just an interesting article I found linked at the International Size Acceptance Assoc. page. I don't know if I can make this a link, but here is the address: 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/06/08/AR2005060802385.html?referrer=emai

Let's see if it works.


----------



## eljay (Oct 18, 2005)

Carrie said:


> I know. I just get cranky with all of these conflicting weight-related studies.


 
Agreed... 

The problem with scientists is they don't know everything, but think they do... I mean once apon a time you'd get rocks thrown at you for saying "the world is round" - but eventually it was decided it was... so when anyone says "we have *proved* this is bad for you"...it's not really true


----------



## Zoom (Oct 18, 2005)

When I had my first two jobs, I got the least sleep of my life and I became skinnier and stronger. I also got very little sleep in my early internet days (hooked, donchaknow) from 2000-2001. I only seem to gain weight when I eat more, and sleep has nothing to do with it. Bunch of idiots touted as experts these days.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 18, 2005)

If you ask me the scientists just decided what the result would be and then manipulated the evidence to support it. After all, the weight loss industry helps pay big bucks to fund these so called studies.


----------

